# Robert Mueller is So Filthy Dirty Ken Starr Called Him The " Whiny " Sinful One !



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

*Now it's all coming to a head....*

*The Swamp is rising up to gasp for air as the coating of Democratic Oil is *
*spreading across the swamp waters.....They will choke on their own products*
*of corruption and all in plain sight for AMERICA to see.*

https://www.mediaite.com/tv/ken-starr-comes-for-robert-mueller-committed-an-unforgivable-sin-with-whiny-leaked-letter-to-ag-barr/


----------



## Nonononono (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Robert Mueller is So Filthy, Dirty Ken Starr Called Him The " Whiny " Sinful One !*


I dissent from your view that Mueller is filthy.  As to Ken Starr, I agree he is certainly dirty.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

*Dissent..?*
*I'm Holden McGroin .....Bob.*

*Aah ...ya caught me..I shoulda putta comma after Dirty...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Dissent..?*
> *I'm Holden McGroin .....Bob.*
> 
> *Aah ...ya caught me..I shoulda putta comma after Dirty...*


Freudian slip.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Freudian slip.


*You're not the brightest " Rod Buster " on the block are you....*

*Now go clean up and change your diaper....*


----------

